# Manejo del puerto paralelo por Matlab



## Fabio (Jul 6, 2006)

Hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto de generar señales PWM para un motor trifasico de induccion por medio de la PC y del programa Matlab. Necesito saber como manejar el puerto paralelo con este programa


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 6, 2006)

Fabio dijo:
			
		

> Hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto de generar señales PWM para un motor trifasico de induccion por medio de la PC y del programa Matlab. Necesito saber como manejar el puerto paralelo con este programa



Hola, tal vez esto le sirva:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfase-rs-232-rs-485-reversible-199/

Saludos


----------



## Fabio (Jul 6, 2006)

Gracias por tu ayuda. Saludos


----------



## Karles23 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hola Fabio, tengo que hacer un programa con matlab para poder controlar dos motores paso a paso mediante el puerto paralelo. Como he visto que iniciastes este tema te agradeceria muchissimo si me pasaras el codigo empleado en tu programa y la comunicacion con el puerto paralelo.
Si alguien tiene el codigo o sabe de ese tema le agradeceria su colaboracion.
Muchas gracias!!!


----------

